# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون الانتخاب بالكويت

## هيثم الفقى

الناخبون
مادة (1) 
لكل كويتي من الذكور بالغ من العمر 21 سنة ميلادية كاملة حق الانتخاب، ويستثنى من ذلك المتجنس الذي لم تمض على تجنسه 30 سنة ميلادية وفقا لحكم المادة 6 من القانون رقم 15 لسنة 1959 في شأن الجنسية الكويتية. 
مادة (2) 
يحرم من الانتخاب المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو بالأمانة إلى أن يرد إليه اعتباره. 
مادة (3) 
يوقف استعمال حق الانتخاب بالنسبة إلى رجال القوات المسلحة والشرطة. 
مادة (4) 
على كل ناخب أن يتولى حقوقه الانتخابية بنفسه في الدائرة الانتخابية التي بها موطنه. وموطن الانتخاب هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص بصفة فعليه ودائمة، وعليه في حالة تعدد موطنه أن يعين المواطن الذي يريد استعمال حقوقه الانتخابية فيه. ويجب على الناخب إذا غير موطنه أن يعلن التغيير كتابة إلى وزارة الداخلية لإجراء التعديل اللازم في جدول الانتخاب في المواعيد وبالإجراءات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ووفقا للنموذج الذي تصدره وزارة الداخلية، وإلا سقط حقه في الانتخاب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (6) 
يكون بكل دائرة انتخابية جدول انتخاب دائم أو أكثر تحرره لجنة أو لجان مؤلفة من رئيس وعضوين، ويكون تقسيم اللجان وتأليفها وتحديد مقرها بقرار من وزير الداخلية. 
مادة (7) 
يشمل جدول الانتخاب اسم كل كويتي موطنه في الدائرة الانتخابية توافرت فيه أول فبراير من كل عام الصفات المطلوبة لتولي الحقوق الانتخابية، ولقبه ومهنته وتاريخ ميلاده ومحل سكنه. ولا يجوز أن يقيد الناخب في أكثر من جدول واحد. ويحرر الجدول من نسختين على ترتيب حروف الهجاء ويوقع عليها من رئيس اللجنة وعضويها، وتحفظ إحداهما في مخفر الشرطة بالدائرة الانتخابية والأخرى بالأمانة العامة لمجلس الأمة. ويجوز للجنة أن تطلب من أي شخص إثبات أي شرط من الشروط اللازمة لتوليه الحقوق الانتخابية. 
مادة (8) 
يتم تحرير جداول الانتخاب أو تعديلها خلال شهر فبراير من كل عام. ويشمل التعديل السنوي: 
أ- إضافة أسماء الذين أصبحوا حائزين للصفات التي يشترطها القانون لتولي الحقوق الانتخابية. 
ب- إضافة أسماء من أهملوا بغير حق في الجداول السابقة. 
ج- حذف أسماء المتوفين. 
د- حذف أسماء من فقدوا الصفات المطلوبة منذ آخر مراجعة أو من كانت أسماؤهم أدرجت بغير حق. 
هـ- حذف من نقلوا موطنهم من الدائرة وإضافة من نقلوا موطنهم إليها. 
ولا يجوز إجراء أي تعديل في الجداول بعد صدور مرسوم دعوة الناخبين للانتخاب. 
مادة (9) 
يعرض جدول الانتخابات لكل دائرة انتخابية مدرجة فيه أسماء الناخبين بترتيب الحروف الهجائية، في مكان بارز بمخافر الشرطة والأماكن العامة الأخرى التي يحددها وزير الداخلية، كما ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية، وذلك في الفترة من أول مارس إلى الخامس عشر منه. 
مادة (10) 
لكل كويتي مقيم في الدائرة الانتخابية أن يطلب إدراج اسمه في جدول الانتخاب الخاص بها إذا كان قد أهمل إدراج اسمه بغير حق، كما أن لكل ناخب مدرج في جدول الانتخاب أن يطلب إدراج اسم من أهمل بغير حق أو حذف اسم من أدرج بغير حق كذلك. وتقدم الطلبات إلى مقر اللجنة في الفترة من أول مارس إلى العشرين منه، وتقيد بحسب تاريخ ورودها في دفتر خاص وتعطى إيصالات لمقدميها ويجوز لكل ناخب أن يطلع على هذا الدفتر. 
مادة (11) 
تفصل لجنة القيد في طلبات الإدراج أو الحذف المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة في موعد لا يجاوز الخامس من شهر أبريل. وللجنة أن تسمع أقوال مقدم الطلب ومن قدم في شأنه الطلب وأن تجري ما تراه لازما من تحقيق وتحريات. 
مادة (12) 
تعرض قرارات اللجنة في الأماكن المشار إليها في المادة التاسعة من هذا القانون، وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية ابتداء من اليوم السادس حتى اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر أبريل. 
مادة (13) 
لكل ذي شأن ولكل ناخب مدرج في جدول انتخاب الدائرة أن يطعن في قرار اللجنة بطلب يقدم إلى مخفر الشرطة المختص في موعد أقصاه اليوم العشرون من شهر أبريل. وتتبع في شأن هذه الطعون الإجراءات المبينة بالمادة العاشرة من هذا القانون. وتحال فورا إلى المحكمة الكلية المختصة. 
مادة (14) 
يفصل نهائيا في الطعون المذكورة في المادة السابقة قاض من قضاة المحكمة الكلية يندبه رئيسها. ويجوز ندب عدد من القضاة يوزع عليهم العمل على حسب الدوائر الانتخابية. ويكون الفصل في هذه الطعون في موعد لا يجاوز آخر شهر يونيو. 
مادة (15) 
تعدل جداول الانتخابات وفق القرارات النهائية التي تصدر بالتطبيق للمواد السابقة وتنشر التعديلات في الجريدة الرسمية خلال 15 يوما من تاريخ صيرورة القرارات الصادرة بها نهائية. 
مادة (16) 
يعطى كل من قيد اسمه في جدول الانتخاب وأصبح قيده فيه نهائيا شهادة بذلك يذكر فيها اسمه وتاريخ ميلاده ورقم قيده بالجدول وتاريخ القيد وبيان الدائرة الانتخابية المقيد فيها. 
مادة (17) 
تعتبر جداول الانتخاب النهائية حجة قاطعة وقت الانتخاب ولا يجوز لأحد الاشتراك فيه ما لم يكن اسمه مقيدا بها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (18) 
يحدد ميعاد الانتخابات العامة بمرسوم، ويحدد ميعاد الانتخابات التكميلية بقرار من وزير الداخلية. ويجب أن ينشر المرسوم أو القرار قبل التاريخ المحدد للانتخابات بشهر على الأقل. 
مادة (19) 
يشترط فيمن يرشح نفسه لعضوية مجلس الأمة أن يكون اسمه مدرجا في أحد جداول الانتخاب. 
مادة (20) 
تقدم طلبات الترشيح كتابة إلى مخفر الشرطة بمقر الدائرة الانتخابية خلال ساعات العمل الرسمي في الأيام العشرة التالية لنشر المرسوم أو القرار بالدعوى للانتخاب. وتقيد الترشيحات بحسب وقت ورودها في دفتر خاص وتعطى عنها إيصالات، ويجوز لكل ناخب الاطلاع على دفتر الترشيحات، ويحرر كشف المرشحين لكل دائرة ويعرض في الأماكن المنصوص عليها في المادة التاسعة من هذا القانون، كما ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية خلال أسبوعين من تاريخ إغلاق باب الترشيح. 
مادة (21) 
يجب على كل من يريد ترشيح نفسه أن يدفع مبلغ خمسين دينارا كتأمين يخصص للأعمال الخيرية التي يقررها وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل إذا عدل المرشح عن الترشيح أو إذا لم يحز في الانتخاب عشر الأصوات الصحيحة التي أعطيت على الأقل. ولا يقبل طلب الترشيح إلا إذا كان مرفقا به إيصال دفع هذا التأمين. 
مادة (22) 
لا يجوز أن يرشح أحد نفسه في أكثر من دائرة انتخابية. وإذا تبين أنه مرشح في أكثر من دائرة وجب عليه التنازل عن ترشيح نفسه فيما زاد عن دائرة واحدة قبل إغلاق باب الترشيح، فإذا لم يفعل اعتبر ترشيحه في جميع الدوائر كأن لم يكن. 
مادة (23) 
لا يجوز لعضو المجلس المنتخب الجمع بين العضوية وتولي الوظائف العامة، وإذا انتخب موظف اعتبر متخليا عن وظيفته إذا لم ينزل في الثمانية الأيام التالية لليوم الذي يصير فيه انتخابه نهائيا عن عضويته في المجلس. ويمنح الموظف إجازة سنوية رسمية بمرتب كامل ابتداء من اليوم التالي لقفل باب الترشيح حتى انتهاء عملية الانتخاب بحيث لا يجوز له خلال تلك الفترة ممارسة أي اختصاصات الوظيفة. وتحسب هذه المدة من إجازاته السنوية. 
ولا يجوز للوزراء ورجال القضاء والنيابة العامة ترشيح أنفسهم إلا إذا استقالوا مقدما من وظائفهم، كما لا يجوز لرؤساء لجان قيد الناخبين أو أعضائها أو أقربائهم من الدرجة الأولى ترشيح أنفسهم في دائرة عمل هذه اللجان ما لم يكونوا قد تنحوا عن الاشتراك في أعمالها. 
مادة (24) 
لكل مرشح أن يتنازل عن الترشيح كتابة في مخفر الشرطة الذي قدم فيه طلب الترشيح وذلك قبل ميعاد الانتخاب بأربعة أيام على الأقل. ويدون التنازل أمام اسمه في كشف المرشحين، كما يعلن يوم الانتخاب بعرضه على باب اللجان الانتخابية في الدائرة. 
مادة (25) 
إذا لم يتقدم في دائرة انتخابية من المرشحين ترشيحا صحيحا أكثر من العدد المطلوب انتخابه، أعلن وزير الداخلية فوز هؤلاء المرشحين بالعضوية دون حاجة إلى إجراء الانتخاب في الدائرة. 
مادة (26) 
تطبع أوراق الانتخاب على نفقة الحكومة بالصورة التي توضع بقرار من وزير الداخلية. 
مادة (27) 
تناط إدارة الانتخاب في كل دائرة بلجنة أو أكثر، وتكون إحداها لجنة أصلية والأخرى لجانا فرعية. وتشكل اللجنة من أحد رجال القضاء أو النيابة العامة، أو من غيرهم من موظفي الحكومة عند الحاجة، يعينه وزير العدل وتكون له الرئاسة، ومن عضو يعينه وزير الداخلية ومندوب عن كل مرشح. وعلى المرشح أن يقدم اسم مندوبه للمخفر المختص قبل موعد الانتخاب بثمان وأربعين ساعة على الأقل. فإذا لم يقدم المرشح اسم مندوبه أو قدمه ولم يحضر عند بدء عملية الانتخاب ولم تكن اللجنة قد وصل عدد أعضائها إلى ثلاثة أعضاء، اختار رئيس اللجنة أحد الناخبين الحاضرين ليكون عضوا فيها. وإذا غاب الرئيس قام مقامه العضو الذي يعينه لذلك من بين أعضاء اللجنة. 
مادة (28) 
تختار اللجنة من بين أعضائها كاتب سر، ويقوم بتحرير محاضر الانتخاب ويوقعها من رئيس اللجنة وسائر الأعضاء. 
مادة (29) 
حفظ النظام في جمعية الانتخاب منوط برئيس اللجنة، وله في ذلك طلب رجال الشرطة عند الضرورة، ولا يجوز لرجال الشرطة أو القوات العسكرية دخول قاعة الانتخاب إلا بناء على طلب من رئيس اللجنة. 
مادة (30) 
للمرشحين دائما حق الدخول في قاعة الانتخاب، ولهم أن يوكلوا في ذلك أحد الناخبين بالدائرة الانتخابية، ويكون التوكيل كتابة. ولا يجوز أن يحضر في جمعية الانتخاب غير الناخبين والمرشحين، ولا يجوز أن يحمل أي منهم سلاحا ظاهرا أو مخبأ. ويعتبر سلاحا في هذه المادة بالإضافة إلى الأسلحة النارية- الأسلحة البيضاء والعصي التي لا تدعو إليها حاجة شخصية. 
مادة (31) 
تدوم عملية الانتخاب من الساعة الثامنة صباحا إلى الساعة الثامنة مساء. 
مادة (32) 
على كل ناخب أن يقدم للجنة عند إبداء رأيه شهادة قيده في جدول الانتخاب وعلى اللجنة أن تطلع على شهادة جنسيته وأن تختمها بختم خاص. وفي حالة ضياع شهادة القيد تقبل اللجنة رأي الناخب بناء على شهادة الجنسية الخاصة به، ووجود اسمه بجدول الانتخاب. 
مادة (33) 
يجري الانتخاب بالاقتراع السري. 
مادة (34) 
يسلم رئيس اللجنة كل ناخب ورقة انتخاب وينتحي الناخب ناحية من النواحي المخصصة لإبداء الرأي داخل قاعة الانتخاب، وبعد أن يثبت رأيه على الورقة يعيدها إلى الرئيس الذي يضعها في صندوق الانتخاب، ويؤشر كاتب السر في كشف الناخبين أمام اسم الناخب الذي قدم ورقته. والناخب الذي لا يستطيع أن يثبت بنفسه رأيه في الورقة يبديه شفاها بحيث لا يسمعه سوى أعضاء اللجنة، ويثبت الرئيس الرأي في الورقة ويضعها في الصندوق. ويجوز للناخب أن يسر برأيه لرئيس اللجنة وأحد أعضائها فقط. 
مادة (35) 
في تمام الساعة الثامنة مساء يعلن الرئيس ختام عملية الانتخاب. وإذا حضر جميع الناخبين قبل هذا الموعد أعلن رئيس اللجنة ختام العملية بعد إبداء رأي الناخب الأخير. وتستمر عملية الانتخاب بعد الساعة الثامنة إذا تبين وجود ناخبين في مكان الانتخاب لم يدلوا بأصواتهم بعد، ويقتصر التصويت في هذه الحالة على هؤلاء الناخبين دون غيرهم. وبعد إعلان ختام عملية الانتخاب تأخذ اللجنة في فرز الأصوات. 
مادة (36) 
تقوم اللجان الفرعية بإدارة الانتخاب وفق الإجراءات المتقدمة حتى ختام عملية الانتخاب، ثم تغلق كل منها صندوق الانتخاب وتختمه بالشمع الأحمر، وتحرر محضرا بذلك يوقع من رئيس اللجنة وأعضائها الحاضرين، ثم تنقل الصندوق والأوراق برفقة رئيسها ومندوب وزارة الداخلية وثلاثة من مندوبي المرشحين الحاضرين يختارون بالاتفاق فيها بينهم أو بالقرعة في حالة عدم الاتفاق إلى مقر اللجنة الأصلية التي تقوم بفتح جميع صناديق الانتخاب في الدائرة وفرزها بالنداء العلني وبمشاركة ثلاثة من مندوبي المرشحين يختارون بالطريقة ذاتها، وبحضور جميع رؤساء وأعضاء اللجنة الأصلية واللجان الفرعية برئاسة رئيس اللجنة الأصلية. 
مادة (37) 
تفصل اللجنة في جميع المسائل المتعلقة بعملية الانتخاب وفي صحة إعطاء كل ناخب رأيه أو بطلانه، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالأحكام الواردة في الباب الرابع من هذا القانون. 
مادة (38) 
تعتبر باطلة: 
أ- الآراء المعلقة على شرط. 
ب-الآراء التي تعطى لأكثر من العدد المطلوب انتخابه. 
ج-الآراء التي تثبت على ورقة غير التي سلمت من اللجنة. 
د- الآراء التي أثبتت على ورقة أمضاها الناخب أو وضع عليها إشارة أو علامة قد تدل عليه. 
مادة (39) 
ينتخب عضو مجلس الأمة بالأغلبية النسبية لعدد الأصوات الصحيحة التي أعطيت. فإذا حصل اثنان أو أكثر على أصوات صحيحة متساوية اقترعت اللجنة فيما بينهم وفاز بالعضوية من تعينه القرعة. ويعلن رئيس اللجنة اسم العضو المنتخب، ويوقع مع سائر أعضاء اللجنة محضر الانتخاب الذي يحرر من أصل وصورة، يرسل الأصل إلى وزارة الداخلية، وترسل الصورة مع أوراق الانتخاب التي تعاد إلى صناديقها مع ختم هذه الصناديق بالشمع الأحمر إلى الأمانة العامة لمجلس الأمة لتظل لديها تحت طلب المحكمة الدستورية إلى حين البت في جميع الطعون الانتخابية ثم تعاد إلى وزارة الداخلية. 
مادة (40) 
تسلم الأمانة العامة لمجلس الأمة إلى كل من الأعضاء الذين فازوا بالعضوية شهادة بانتخابه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (41) 
لكل ناخب أن يطلب إبطال الانتخاب الذي حصل في دائرته الانتخابية، ولكل مرشح طلب ذلك في الدائرة التي كان مرشحا فيها. 
ويقدم الطلب مصدقا على التوقيع فيه لدى مختار المنطقة إلى الأمانة العامة لمجلس الأمة خلال 15 يوما من إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب. 
مادة (42) 
لمجلس الأمة إذا أبطل انتخاب عضو أو أكثر وتبين وجه الحقيقة في نتيجة الانتخاب أن يعلن فوز من يرى أن انتخابه هو الصحيح.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

(43) 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين: 
أولاً: كل من تعمد إدراج اسم في جدول الانتخاب أو أهمل إدراج اسم على خلاف أحكام هذا القانون. 
ثانيا: كل من توصل إلى إدراج اسمه أو اسم غيره دون توافر الشروط المطلوبة وهو يعلم ذلك، وكذلك كل من توصل على الوجه المتقدم إلى عدم إدراج اسم آخر أو حذفه. 
ثالثاً: كل من طبع أو نشر أوراقا لترويج الانتخاب دون أن تشتمل النشرة على اسم الناشر. 
رابعاً: كل من أدى رأيه في الانتخاب وهو يعلمه أن اسمه أدرج في الجدول بغير حق أو أنه فقد الصفات المطلوبة لاستعمال الحق أو أن حقه موقوف. 
خامساً: كل من تعمد إبداء رأي باسم غيره. 
سادساًَ: كل من استعمل حقه في الانتخاب الواحد أكثر من مرة. 
سابعاً: كل من أفشى سر إعطاء ناخب لرأيه بدون رضاه. 
ثامناً: كل من دخل القاعة المخصصة للانتخاب بلا حق ولم يخرج عند أمر اللجنة له بذلك. 
مادة (44) 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين: 
أولاً: كل من استعمل القوة أو التهديد لمنع ناخب من استعمال حقه لغيره ليحمله على التصويت على وجه معين أو على الامتناع عن التصويت. 
ثانياً: كل من أعطى أو عرض أو تعهد بأن يعطي ناخبا فائدة لنفسه أو لغيره ليحمله على التصويت على وجه معين أو على الامتناع عن التصويت. 
ثالثاً: كل من قبل أو طلب فائدة من هذا القبيل لنفسه أو لغيره. 
رابعاً: كل من نشر أو أذاع بين الناخبين أخبارا غير صحيحة عن سلوك أحد المرشحين أو أخلاقه بقصد التأثير في نتيجة الانتخاب. 
خامساً: من دخل في المكان المخصص لاجتماع الناخبين حاملا سلاحا بالمخالفة لأحكام المادة 30 من هذا القانون. 
مادة (45) 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين: 
أولاً: كل من اختلس أو أخفى أو أعدم أو أفسد جدول الانتخاب أو أي ورقة أخرى تتعلق بعملية الانتخاب أو غير نتيجة الانتخاب بأي طريقة أخرى. 
ثانياً: كل من أخل بحرية الانتخاب أو بنظامه باستعمال القوة أو التهديد أو بالاشتراك في تجمهر أو صياح أو مظاهرات. 
ثالثاً: من خطف الصندوق المحتوي على أوراق الانتخاب أو أتلفه. 
رابعاً: من أهان لجنة الانتخاب أو أحد أعضائها أثناء عملية الانتخاب. 
مادة (46) 
يعاقب على الشروع في جرائم الانتخاب السابق ذكرها بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها للجريمة التامة. 
مادة (47) 
تسقط الدعوى العمومية والمدنية في جرائم الانتخاب المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب -عدا الجريمة المنصوص عليها في البند "سابعا" من المادة 43- بمضي ستة شهور من يوم إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب أو تاريخ آخر عمل متعلق بالتحقيق. 
مادة (48) 
إذا ارتكبت جريمة في قاعة الانتخاب أو شرع في ارتكابها، يحرر رئيس لجنة الانتخاب محضرا بالواقعة ويأمر بالقبض على المتهم وتسليمه إلى رجال الشرطة لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية 

الباب الأول الباب السابق الباب التالي الباب الأخير

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (49) 
إذا قبل عضو مجلس الأمة وظيفة عامة أو العضوية في مجلس إدارة شركة أو في المجلس البلدي، يعتبر متنازلا عن عضويته في مجلس الأمة من تاريخ قبولــه الوظيفة أو العضوية في مجلس إدارة الشركة أو من تاريخ صيرورة عضويته نهائية في المجلس البلدي. 
مادة (50) 
تسقط العضوية عن عضو مجلس الأمة إذا فقد أحد الشروط المشترطة في العضو أو تبين أنه فاقدها قبل الانتخاب، ويعلن سقوط العضوية بقرار من المجلس. 
مادة (51) 
تحدد الدوائر الانتخابية والعدد الذي تنتخبه كل منها بقانون خاص. 
مادة (52) 
تم إلغاء هذه المادة بموجب القانون رقم 101 لسنة 1983. 
مادة (53) 
على الوزراء, كل فيما يخصه, تنفيذ هذا القانون، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية، ويصدر وزير الداخلية القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه. 
أمير دولة الكويت 
عبد الله سالم الصباح

----------

